# Where to mount rod holders and other stuff?



## Tin Man (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a 2003 Crestliner 16 Sportsman that is fairly new to me. I would like some suggestions as to where to install rod holders and what type/make would be a good choice. I'd like to install 4....2 on starboard and 2 on port. These would be near the bench seats for easy angler access. 

I'd also like to install new cleats. The current ones are chrome pot metal type and use sheet metal screws into top rail. I'd like to install some higher quality nylon cleats and through bolt them. But how to bolt/mount?

The top rail on boat is extruded aluminum about 2-1/2" wide (rectangular box shape). There is no way to through bolt due to the box shape of the rail.

So....where/how can I mount some nice rod holders and cleats? 

Thanks


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 21, 2011)

Tin Man said:


> I'd also like to install new cleats. The current ones are chrome pot metal type and use sheet metal screws into top rail. I'd like to install some higher quality nylon cleats and through bolt them. But how to bolt/mount?
> s


Drill and tap the right thread into the aluminum, you can then use the size bolt you have to mount cleats. As far as where to mount them, go fishing and get a feel for where you would like to have them. Get everything laid out and get comfortable. You will find where you want em!


----------



## Tin Man (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree on using the boat and get the feel for where the rod holders should mount. The rail is pretty thin alum., not sure if tapping would work well. Do you mean tapping for both cleats and rod holders? 

Other mounting solutions?


----------



## magnum9 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pulling this thread back up to the top because I have been contemplating this for a while as well. 

I think the best solution I cam up with is mounting straight through the sides with through bolts. On the outside I will cut a small stainless steel plate to prevent pull through. My other thought was to build trays all along the side out of ply wood and mount them in there but I can't figure the best way to accomplish building these trays strong enough.


----------



## Bob Landry (Dec 28, 2011)

Take a look at Rivnuts. They install very much like pop rivets, but they give you several threads of holding power. If you simply tap into the aluminum extrusion and use 10/24 screws, you only have a couple of threads of holding strength. It takes a special tool to install the Rivnuts. but the cost is minimal considering you'll have an installation that will hold up.


----------



## Tin Man (Dec 28, 2011)

Those Rivnuts look pretty nice! They are definitely an option. 

I was also thinking about using the Driftmasters and mount the flat plates on my bench seats near the side of the boat. Since my seats are about 8" or so below the gunnel, I could use the taller rod holders that Driftmasters make. Thoughts on this option?
Thanks!


----------



## Tin Man (Dec 28, 2011)

Those Rivnuts look pretty nice! They are definitely an option. 

I was also thinking about using the Driftmasters and mount the flat plates on my bench seats near the side of the boat. Since my seats are about 8" or so below the gunnel, I could use the taller rod holders that Driftmasters make. Thoughts on this option?
Thanks!


----------



## magnum9 (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you have a picture of your boat somewhere on here. I can't for the life of me see how those "rivnuts" would work unless you have a different rail than I have ever seen. 

I have given it a little more thought though and I think the best way would be to cut a piece of stainless or thick aluminum and through bolt them through the gunwales. You would have to have a side mount for the rod holders you buy but this would be the strongest method without a doubt. 

I plan on running dipsey divers off of mine with 8' rods so I know I am going to need a very solid mount or they will eventually break or strip threads.


----------



## Tin Man (Jan 1, 2012)

here are few pics of my boat....

The rail is about 2-1/2" wide by 1" tall. It is hollow. It runs the length of the boat and is attached along along the top of the aluminum edge...kinda shaping a "T" if you looked at cross section.


----------



## spotco2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Check out the Tite-Lok clamp on rod holders. They grip incredibly well and the clamps can be mounted vertically so you might be able to use the smaller bases. They are not cheap, but well worth the investment.


----------



## Tin Man (Jan 2, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> Check out the Tite-Lok clamp on rod holders. They grip incredibly well and the clamps can be mounted vertically so you might be able to use the smaller bases. They are not cheap, but well worth the investment.




Thanks,
I sent them a request for a measurement spec sheet on their clamp mounts. I think I can clamp the #5608 horizontally and mount the rod holder on top of mount. 
Thoughts?


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tin Man said:


> spotco2 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the Tite-Lok clamp on rod holders. They grip incredibly well and the clamps can be mounted vertically so you might be able to use the smaller bases. They are not cheap, but well worth the investment.
> ...



Those clamps look sweet. I have the same type of gunnels as you have, and may look into those myself. Regarding the cleats. I've seen some members mounting them on the inside beneath the gunnel. I would think if mounted with bolts, nuts and washers. They shouldn't pull off too easily. Btw, nice looking rig you got there.


----------



## Tin Man (Jan 3, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> Tin Man said:
> 
> 
> > spotco2 said:
> ...



Thanks! One of the nice things about the clamp-ons is no need to drill holes and can be placed wherever you want them on the gunnel (bow to stern). Pricey, yes.....look like good quality. The difference between these and the Driftmasters is I don't think DM sells a clamp on mount.


----------



## Tin Man (Jan 3, 2012)

I looked at the Driftmasters again and I really like them. They appear to be of very good quality and I appreciate that they are made by a small, family-owned and operated American company.

I'm thinking the "Pro" series. I can mount the bases as follows... 3 along starboard and 3 along port. I can place one near bow, one midship, and one at stern. This gives me 6 rod holders. The mounts can be mounted to the rear wood seat boards, the 2 midship on the mid bench seat, and the bow ones on the bench closest to bow. I may need to get the 10" stems on the rod holders so they will clear the gunnels. I'm thinking the stainless version in holders/degrees up rod angle. I'm going with the SS Pcase I ever visit the salt water and they are the heavier gauge material 1/2" vs 3/8". Now I need to decide on which model rod ro T-500-B bases.

Now, which angle rod holders should I use?????


rod holders..........https://www.driftmaster.com/Rodholders.html

bases................https://www.driftmaster.com/Bases.html

Thoughts?


----------



## spotco2 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've got one of the Tite-Lok holders and clamp laying on my desk.

I'd be happy to measure anything you want. Just let me know.

I've got them on my boats and the clamps really bite into the rails on the boat without much effort. The holders lock into place on the bases so they do NOT just flop around if they get a little loose. You really have to back off on them to get them to swivel around.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tin Man said:


> I looked at the Driftmasters again and I really like them. They appear to be of very good quality and I appreciate that they are made by a small, family-owned and operated American company.
> 
> I'm thinking the "Pro" series. I can mount the bases as follows... 3 along starboard and 3 along port. I can place one near bow, one midship, and one at stern. This gives me 6 rod holders. The mounts can be mounted to the rear wood seat boards, the 2 midship on the mid bench seat, and the bow ones on the bench closest to bow. I may need to get the 10" stems on the rod holders so they will clear the gunnels. I'm thinking the stainless version in holders/degrees up rod angle. I'm going with the SS Pcase I ever visit the salt water and they are the heavier gauge material 1/2" vs 3/8". Now I need to decide on which model rod ro T-500-B bases.
> 
> ...



Tin Man:
Sorry I can't help. Way too many choices there. 
I will save this info for future reference when I pimp out my rig.

-jasper


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 4, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> I've got one of the Tite-Lok holders and clamp laying on my desk.
> 
> I'd be happy to measure anything you want. Just let me know.
> 
> I've got them on my boats and the clamps really bite into the rails on the boat without much effort. The holders lock into place on the bases so they do NOT just flop around if they get a little loose. You really have to back off on them to get them to swivel around.



Spotco2,
which clamp do you have? I was leaning towards the 5605 or 5608. I see info saying they can accommodate a gunnel/rail 2" or 2.25" inches in diameter. Also, I was wondering how deep are they? 

Thanks,
jasper


----------



## spotco2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's a link to a photobucket album that has all of the dimensions that I could think of that you might need.

If the link does not work right, let me know and I'll do it differently.

https://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh188/spotco2/rod%20holders/

I forgot to mention that you can mount the clamps vertically or horizontally.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 4, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> Here's a link to a photobucket album that has all of the dimensions that I could think of that you might need.
> 
> If the link does not work right, let me know and I'll do it differently.
> 
> ...



spotco2,
I think it should work just fine on my boat.
Also, nice to have the vertical mounting option.
Thanks for the detailed pics. -Jasper


----------



## Tin Man (Jan 5, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> I've got one of the Tite-Lok holders and clamp laying on my desk.
> 
> I'd be happy to measure anything you want. Just let me know.
> 
> I've got them on my boats and the clamps really bite into the rails on the boat without much effort. The holders lock into place on the bases so they do NOT just flop around if they get a little loose. You really have to back off on them to get them to swivel around.




Thanks for the offer to measure. I am leaning towards the DM. I think I'll mount the DM bases on the benches near the ends. This way there are mounted permanently and fairly flush with the bench seat wood and I can remove rod holders when not in use.

Any ideas on rod angles....fishing for trout, striper, cats, and the bass when the others aren't biting.


----------

